# Say Kids, Do You Know What Day It Is...?



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

SAY KIDS, DO YOU KNOW WHAT *DAY* IT IS...?










*"IT"S BARRY YONER DAY!!!!"*










- GJS


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

*Let the festivities begin!*




























- GJS :hat:

Past fun:
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=108669&highlight=barry+yoner

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=108609


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

:jest::woohoo::jest:
Mcdee


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

*Quick Minute Mouse! Let's get over to the Barry Yoner Day celebration!*












- GJS


----------



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

The Batman said:


> SAY KIDS, DO YOU KNOW WHAT *DAY* IT IS...?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Oh dear Lord! Quick, hide the women and children!*


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

*The Camel Races are just getting started... 'Looks like Arrowax is in the lead!*










*GO JIM, GO!*

- GJS


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

I still have no idea what any of you people are talking about!

Must be due to exposure to glue fumes over the decades or something.

OY!


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

mrmurph said:


> Must be due to exposure to glue fumes over the decades or something.


*Absotively!*

















- GJS


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

mrmurph said:


> I still have no idea what any of you people are talking about!
> 
> Must be due to exposure to glue fumes over the decades or something.
> 
> OY!


Join the club mrmurph!! Must be the annual "let's all drink the bong water day"!!

Chris.:drunk:


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

The hunt shall commence soon...now we celebrate
Mcdee


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

mcdougall said:


> Harken all you Peasant hunters...and pay close heed to what Da Queen hath loong ago spoken
> 
> Let the festivities begin
> - GJS
> ...


Mcdee


----------



## Steven Coffey (Jan 5, 2005)

Was I supposed to bring the beverages again?


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Barry Yoner:

Biography:
Born to aristocracy, raised by wolves, I entered the modeling foray at the young age of 3. A prodegy was borne.
Location:
Everywhere.
Interests:
I need no freekin' hobby. I am.
Occupation:
International Man of Mystery

No Photo of Mr.Yonner yet....Anyone?
Mcdee


----------



## bigdaddydaveh (Jul 20, 2007)

Did I already miss the bobbing for quarters game? How about the sprue tossing:hat: competition?


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

yippeeeeee !!!! happy BY Day guys . 
I'M oFf To ThE sNuE gLiFfInG contessssht......:drunk:
hb


----------



## bigdaddydaveh (Jul 20, 2007)

I just finished up over at the X-acto knife relay...uh, does anyone have a band-aid?


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

*Man, Big Daddy! When you need a bandaid, you REALLY need a bandaid!*










*But then... you've always been a big competitor when it came to the X-Acto knife toss!*

- GJS


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

*As expected, Arronax won the Camel Race and came away with the trophy!* 
*







*

*Congratulations Jim!*

- GJS


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

*The runners up just got these cheesy hats:*











- GJS


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

It has been so long since the last Barry Yoner Day.....I see the celebration has reached India!


----------



## Rebel Rocker (Jan 26, 2000)

mcdougall said:


> Barry Yoner:
> 
> Biography:
> Born to aristocracy, raised by wolves, I entered the modeling foray at the young age of 3. A prodegy was borne.
> ...


 
HEY!! Wait a minute...... Is Barry Yoner the guy in the Dos Equis beer commercials? You know, the most exciting man in the world?

I think the Barry Yoner threads on this board may be my favorite threads! Escpecially the pics that you guys come up with!! LOL!!

Wayne


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Who won the LIVE DREMMEL TOSS? I heard that this was a new entry this year...!

Happy BY Day Guys and Gals!

MMM


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

MonsterModelMan said:


> Who won the LIVE DREMMEL TOSS? I heard that this was a new entry this year...!
> 
> Happy BY Day Guys and Gals!
> 
> MMM


Well...

The Live Dremel kind of caused an entanglement ( we should have used a cordless ) So, we're still sorting that one out.

- GJS


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

Wooo hooo! I took first in the Glue Sniffin contest again! Thats 10 years in a row..... Oh I gotta sit down...wheres Yama...he said he'd Bring me a beer....I'm gettin dizzy...Hey is that Marks Dremel?..... he he lets Fire this baby up..... Mark!! Mark!! Where's the Kick starter on this thing...what harm can I do?


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Has anyone entered the Controversial New event this year?...The Nosferatu vs a canon cracker and/or bottle rocket event?... Laffs a plenty I tell you :wave:
Mcdee


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

Has anybody actually heard from Barry lately? Just wondering - and happy Barry day!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Where's Yamahog? He was supposed to bring the absinth, which makes my heart grow fonder.


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

mcdougall said:


> Has anyone entered the Controversial New event this year?...The Nosferatu vs a canon cracker and/or bottle rocket event?...


I _really_ planned on entering the bottle rocket event this year, but I forgot my bendy straws & flying squirrel suit. 









I had a better costume last year for the squirrell boxing, though. I got second place! :thumbsup:









But I was not feeling so well after that night's party!









Who took this pic anyway?!?!


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Who won the sprue eating contest?

Chris.


----------



## RHINO#1 (May 19, 1999)

*Wow Man What A Buzzzz!!!!!!*

:freak::drunk::freak::drunk::freak::drunk:..........SIPPING BONG WATER AND SNIFFING GLUE http://neatorama.cachefly.net/images/2005-11/wax-glue.jpg BUILDS A BODY STRONG 8 WAYS!!!!!!!!{HEHE}........LATER.....RHINO!!!!!! P.S. SORRY DON'T KNOW HOW TO PASTE AN IMAGE, ATE THE PASTE TOO!


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

*BYD Dremel Salute*

HEY, GUYS!!!

Before everybody gets back to their planes, in their cars, or in yamahog's case, that vehicle that barely meets the dictionary definition of a 'motorcycle' (although it does appear in my Encyclopolarpedia Wikitannia under the heading "Armored Vehicles"); before the vendors all cut out (the familiar wail of the sirens of the South Bend Police Department being reason enough for vendors to do so), and before you newbies who haven't yet received their Dremel Salute scatter to the four winds...

Phew, what a sentence...anyway, before all that happens, let's have the traditional Barry Yoner Day Dremel Salute! It's been a ****'s age since we saluted our new HobbyTalk members - and frankly, somebody's misguided effort to use my Dremel 2008 Hyper Atomic Laser-guided 9000 Gigawatt Magnagouger in the Live Dremel Toss only slowed things down more (the lead lining makes the 'Gouger weigh a _ton_, as somebody appears to have learned, heh heh). So if you haven't been saluted yet, step right up.

Gee, quite a crowd...good thing we have all this open space to play in. Yama, you still here? Oh, sure - you can duck under the Magnagouger's case until the S.B.P.D. are gone. Okay, let's get the show on the road. First I clip on the counterbalance rig so's I can pick the 'Gouger up...hah! Light as a feather, now. Then I switch off the safeties...initiate the prefire sequence...set off the starting rockets...turn both keys, kick the starter and - BAAAAAWWHOOOOOOooooooommmmmmmmmm!!!!

Perfect - she's humming just like Klaatu's spaceship in _The Day the Earth Stood Still_! Now I'll just hoist 'er for the Salute and - *WELCOME NEWBIES!!!* Oh, ick! Some clods of dirt - I _hope _that's what they are - that got in the 'Gouger when it was dropped at the Dremel Toss just flew out! Duck, everybody - you don't want to get hit by... Uh oh - that wasn't dirt and it hit some of the South Bend cops. Heh heh, sorry guys - that was an acciden -  *They're pulling their guns*_!! _*Hey guys - this is only a rotary tool! I come in peace -*

POW! POW! POW! 

*Yikes! Bullets hit the 'Gouger's counterbalance...gotta kill the power before - **PING! TING! YAAAH!! Support wires snapped!!! There goes the 'Gouger into the ground...**RARARARARARARARAR**ARARAarara**arararrrr......*

......

...Ack...Can somebody shut off the power to the Magnagouger before it overheats and fries me down here in this crater? Please?

ssssssssssSSSSSSSSSSSFOOOMM!!!!
Mark McG.


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

*YEEEEOOOOOOWWWWWCH!*










*Watch where yo're pointin' that thing, Mark!*

- GJS :wave:


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

*UH OH...*

*







*

*Yama and John P were recreating their famous 'Shoot the Preacher' scene and got a little carried away. *Gulp**
*I hope that's just PoSII's costume lyin' there...*

*Prince? You out there somewhere? Prince! Prince! Here Prince!*

- GJS


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

_*gurk*_

*Medic!!*

Thank goodness the medical facilities here at Barry Yonner Day are top notch!


----------



## yamahog (Nov 19, 1998)

"Shooting the Preacher?" Do we get to do that again this year?


----------



## bigdaddydaveh (Jul 20, 2007)

Yama! Good to see ya! :thumbsup: I've still got one good eye and the doc says I should be able to take the bandages off in a few days. Man those Xacto cuts sure do smart when you get Ambroid Pro Weld in them :freak:


----------



## yamahog (Nov 19, 1998)

Hey Big Daddy! You still at Tire Rack? I'm gonna have to get hooked up with a new set of Bridgestones pretty soon.


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

*Ladies and.... er... Gentleme.... er.... Well.....*

*Hey Guys! It's the one, the only....*

*DAAAAAAAAAAVE POTTER!*

- GJS


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

... did I say One & Only? 

- GJS


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

[Weird Al Yankovic] I think I'm a clone now... [/Weird Al Yankovic] :hat:


----------



## yamahog (Nov 19, 1998)

And in the "Celebrity Dog Racing" event, actor Maurice Evans sits at the ready.


----------



## yamahog (Nov 19, 1998)

A demonstration at the Energy & Natural Resources exhibit, "Natural Gas: Friend or Foe?"


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

Where _DO_ you get these pictures? You have more time on your hands than _I_ do!


----------



## yamahog (Nov 19, 1998)

One of the great things about Barry Yoner Day is that everyone is allowed to take photos at all of the exhibits and events, with no hassles.

Here, Corbin Bernsen teaches a DWI class:


----------



## bigdaddydaveh (Jul 20, 2007)

Yep, still on the Rack although no longer in sales. I've moved on to middle management. I think that was a move up?!? Justin would be the best contact if you need new rubbers. Man, that dog looks happy. Must be the new saddle. Maurice would look much better if he was smoking with the cigarette holder in that photo.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

yamahog said:


> One of the great things about Barry Yoner Day is that everyone is allowed to take photos at all of the exhibits and events, with no hassles.


Yup - here's a shot of Da Hawg in his bathrobe, drying off in front of the Magnagouger's heat sink, after he won the Avocado Seed Spitting Contest:









Mark McG.


----------



## yamahog (Nov 19, 1998)

Damn cameras. Is nothing sacred?


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

Yeah, Mark. That was just merciless!


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

What're you guys fu*ming *about? Yama's got the Golden Avocado Trophy, hasn't he?











Mark McGee, everybody always comes down so hard after the Barry Yoner Day celebrations are over... *
*


----------



## yamahog (Nov 19, 1998)

The Batman said:


> *Yama and John P were recreating their famous 'Shoot the Preacher' scene and got a little carried away.*


 










JP--"You take the Preacher on the right and I'll take the one on the left."

Hawg--"Your right or my right?"

JP--"Shaddup."

JP and Hawg in *"Body Count III--The Beginning."*


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

Your left, my left... my right, your right...?










Now ya went an' got me all *discombobulated!*

- GJS :freak:


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

The Batman said:


> SAY KIDS, DO YOU KNOW WHAT *DAY* IT IS...?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually, that was last month. 


Seriously, Barry's birthday is in May.


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

OOPS !! ah well , better late than never . 
hb


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

beck said:


> OOPS !! ah well , better late than never .
> hb












- GJS


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Madonna on steroids?

Chris.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

No, Chris, I'm sorry to say that Bats has posted a photo of our Queen of Styrene, who had a little too much of Buc Wheat's coffee one Barry Yoner Day Eve. Which explains why there are no longer any Barry Yoner day Eve parties...:drunk:

Mark McG.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Why didn't anyone notify me of this fantastic site when Polar Lights had their paws all over it?!? It looks like you had a blast!! Just 'cause you didn't know I existed doesn't mean you shouldn't have notified me!! Ignorance is no excuse and I hold you all personally responsible. HERE BE WITCHES!!!!!.........

Chris.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Auroranut said:


> ...Ignorance is no excuse...


Oh yeah?? Well it got me through _eight years _of college, Mr. Party Smants!

Mark McG.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

:wave:

Chris.


----------



## MangoMan (Jul 29, 1999)

Hhhhhhhhhhhnnnnnnnnnnn??????????

Where am I? Who is this... erm... girl??? laying in the gutter next to me??

Why didn't anyone wake me? Am I already dead?

*sigh*

Gotta love Barry Yoner Day  :hat:


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

Mark McGovern said:


> Oh yeah?? Well it got me through _eight years _of college, Mr. Party Smants!
> 
> Mark McG.


8 YEARS!!! Dang you MUST be smart! I never went to college (full time) and the only guys I ever knew that went for 8 years are the ones that had trouble doing it in 4. So that means that outside of being an excellent modeler you have MORE aces up your sleeve? O.K. that's it......we have to take Mark hostage, drain his brainpower and see how much money we can get for a jar of it. I'm already tapped out :freak::drunk:


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Griffworks said:


> Actually, that was last month.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


May?....Well it's May now!!! HAPPY BARRY YONER DAY!!!!"

Glad I didn't miss it again
Denis


----------



## RMC (Aug 11, 2004)

*zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz......wake me up when its over...lol*


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

RMC said:


> *zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz......wake me up when its over...lol*


This'll wake ya!

....and now a word from our sponsor...









...I got it at Marks last Dremil Salute
Mcdee


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

Ah, excuse me? Whoah, whoah, whoah... wait a minute!!
Hey, hey, I only signed on for a nightmare!!
Really!! I mean, that's a little drastic, don't you think???:freak:

- Denis


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

mcdougall said:


> This'll wake ya!
> 
> ....and now a word from our sponsor...
> 
> ...




Chris.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Son of a gun! And right when Mrs. McG and I are celebrating our 30th wedding anniversary today...


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

WOW MARK... Your 30th wedding anniversary and BARRY YONER DAY!!!!





























....all we can hope for now is a new Dremil Salute:thumbsup:


Cheers
Mcdee

PS ....you make a lovely couple!


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

mcdougall said:


> PS ....you make a lovely couple!


Ah - a lovely couple of *what*, mcdee...? :freak:


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Mark McGovern said:


> Ah - a lovely couple of *what*, mcdee...? :freak:


Well I was just about to say...








Major Moderator of Dickenshughshay Yorkshire


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

mcdee,

We left silly behind somewhere around the turn of the century...:freak:


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

- GJS


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Bats,

Post...good....


----------

